# [SOLVED] Problem with wireless Keyboard/Mouse

## finarfin

Hi all, 

recently i was using a wirelsss keyboard/mouse on my laptop. And suddenly it stopped working, i tried replacing batteries, without success. 

Then i checked The wireless keyboard/mouse on windows and it worked. So i didn't really know what is wrong. Here my dmesg output when i insert the usb receiver: 

```

[  985.114252] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0002

[  985.114566] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

[  985.218380] hub 2-1:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

[  985.229365] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

[  985.291321] usb 2-1.1: new low-speed USB device number 7 using ehci_hcd

[  985.303266] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

[  985.381148] usb 2-1.1: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

[  985.381157] usb 2-1.1: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

[  985.381675] usb 2-1.1: default language 0x0409

[  985.383876] usb 2-1.1: udev 7, busnum 2, minor = 134

[  985.383885] usb 2-1.1: New USB device found, idVendor=04fc, idProduct=05d8

[  985.383891] usb 2-1.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[  985.383896] usb 2-1.1: Product: Trust Deskset 15176

[  985.383901] usb 2-1.1: Manufacturer: MLK

[  985.384043] usb 2-1.1: usb_probe_device

[  985.384049] usb 2-1.1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[  985.385678] usb 2-1.1: adding 2-1.1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[  985.387021] usbhid 2-1.1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[  985.387029] usbhid 2-1.1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[  985.387145] usb 2-1.1: adding 2-1.1:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

[  985.388527] usbhid 2-1.1:1.1: usb_probe_interface

[  985.388537] usbhid 2-1.1:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

[  985.388693] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '007'

```

Any idea?

----------

## VoidMage

Perhaps it's due to the recent changes in bluez packaging ?

Is bluetoothd running ?

----------

## finarfin

no, 

bluetoothd isn't running!!

this is the keyboard/mouse that i'm using: http://www.trust.com/products/product.aspx?artnr=15176

Any other ideas?

----------

## finarfin

Ok i just found the solution. 

I just forgot to add the correct driver during latest recompilation of kernel 

The driver that must be enable in order to have that keyboard wroking is: 

```

│     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                                                 

│       -> HID Devices (HID_SUPPORT [=y])                                                                                                                  

│         -> Special HID drivers                                                                                                                                        

│  

```

With that driver enable the keyboard and mouse works fine  :Smile: 

----------

